# Review of Alma Gourmet as Cheese Source



## GLC (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm going to post this, because I like the source and because if I had this information, it would have answered one of my early questions about shipping. 

I've been buying cheese from Alma Gourmet Alma Gourmet Online Store - The Finest Italian Food Products

In particular, I've regularly bought Fiore Sardo and Grana Padano, among others. The price is good. The catch is that you have to buy quantity. Fiore Sardo (a dry, aged sheep's milk cheese that grates nicely and subs when you want something stronger than Parmesan) is offered as nine pounds which is a whole wheel. The quantity offered varies according to what they get. 

My last order was a five-pound slab of Grana Padano for $67.00 and four "sacks" of Burratina on sale for $20.00. They ship in a styrofoam box with a frozen cooler insert. Shipping on this was flat rate $7.99 for Expedited Ground (3-4 days), which I thought was pretty good with none of that detestable "handling" cost to jack up the profit. Would have been free shipping, if the order had gone to $150.  

I got a call on the day they were to ship, asking me about the weather  here, because they were concerned with the Burratina in hot weather. I told them it had turned cold here, and they shipped it as ordered. I cannot complain about Grana Padono at about $13 a pound instead of $19 or $20. 

Buying this quantity of any cheese means I have to work out storage. When I bought the Fiore Sardo, I cut the wheel in half and cut one half into quarters. I wrapped each of these pieces in parchment paper and then in foil and keep them all on a large plastic crock in the refrigerator. They have both kept nicely until used up. 

If you need a source for lots of cheese or want to make a joint buy, I recommend them.  (My dog recommends them, too. Buying in these quantities, he's become addicted to Fiore Sardo rind. Snooty taste in cheese, for a dog.) 

Snooty dog shown with non-snooty wife:


----------



## jennyema (Dec 8, 2011)

WHAT A CUTE PIC!!

My rule of thumb is only buy cheeses in small quantities, particularly good cheeses.

I am not sure where you live but I regularly buy excellent grana padano for less than $10/lb.  It's one type of cheese that I will buy in larger quantities, but never more than a pound at a time.

I am lucky to live near some excellent cheesemongers.


----------



## GLC (Dec 8, 2011)

You're lucky. There is exactly one actual cheesemonger in the area, and they are good but high. The local groceries are also high. You have to have a demand, and we don't have the numbers of people still following traditional European cultures to (1) appreciate the cheese that's not in a Kraft shaker can and (2) consider good cheese a given and more of a staple than a luxury.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

GLC said:


> I'm going to post this, because I like the source


 
Thank you GLC, they have smoked salmon for a very resonable price. I am addicted to smoked salmon!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Thank you GLC, they have smoked salmon for a very resonable price. I am addicted to smoked salmon!



I love good smoked salmon. But, it's kinda pricey. I also love gravad laks (salmon). I can make that myself, so it's not nearly as pricey. It's kinda similar, but a bit more delicate.


----------

